
Wells Fargo CEO Sloan Must Go, Senator Warren Tells Fed Chairman - rectang
https://www.thestreet.com/markets/wells-fargo-ceo-must-go-senator-warren-tells-fed-chairman-powell-14749692
======
rectang
I have mixed feelings about Warren's policies, but there seem to be so few
U.S. politicians who are actually willing to take on the financial industry.

